# Size of lab puppy collar help??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am getting someone a collar and lead set for a lab puppy and I just realised I have noooo idea what size collar I should get?

Yeah I could go out and buy a regular puppy collar and lead set but I want a really nice one 


Also- it needs to be a macho girly collar and lead. If anyone can help me find one (collar makers!  )


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

When I got Indie (Gsd) at 9 weeks I had a 20cm adjustable collar for her but the smallest setting was too small. It still has loads of growing space. 
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you 

Just gotta find one now...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ooh that's tricky because labs vary in size quite a bit :\ 

if it helps my fully grown lab has a 19-20" neck sooo perhaps something about 10-15" size m would give growing room. 

could you not sneakily measure the pups neck?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't have the pup yet she's only 4.5 weeks lol.
Arghhhh maybe I just get them a voucher for one :lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dans first collar was an ancol size 2(the guide is available online for their collar sizes) which fit him well, I'd imagine that would be ok for a lab pup too as I think it went upto 12 or 14" max. Dans just about outgrown his size 3'now


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert's first collar was 10-15 inches


----------



## Nikkisun (May 21, 2012)

Cooper is now in the next size up but his first collar was adjustable from 9"-14" and fit him perfectly.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone 

Only got 3 and a bit more weeks til I can meet her!  I shall try and get some pics


----------

